# Re-stocking



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Has anyone restocked their rifle? Used Bell and Carlson or HS Presision? I am going to restock but can't decide which way to go. I've seen some bad reviews of the B&C but non on the HS, unfortunetly, the HS is twice as much and frankly nearly as much as I payed for the rifle. I am looking for synthetic only as a walking deer buster, built on a Remington 700 ADL.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Here I read this report thinking you were letting fox and coyotes free. I was going to ask you where.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Have you tried Boyds gunstocks ?


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

On a call said:


> Here I read this report thinking you were letting fox and coyotes free. I was going to ask you where.


Not letting fox or coyote free, only time I've done that was when my gun failed me, I know it couldn't have been my shooting. Last time I checked I was making solid contact with critters of discust 47% of the time. The other 53% was my guns fault-dirty bugger! Haven't checked Boyds, looking for something light for an 06.


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

I've re-stocked my two Savages with the B&C DuraMaxx and two Remingtons with HS Varminters. Both B&C stocks required extensive sanding on the barrel channel, but the receiver to bed fit was good. Can't beat them for the price if you don't mind a little modifying. The HS stocks were as they claim - precision drop in fit. With the fit and accuracy improvement they gave my rifles, I didn't even bother with trying to bed them. I just received another one for a 700 SA, and installation was completely pain-free. Can't wait to get it out this weekend for a test run. If you can afford the HS, you won't be disappointed. Either brand is light-years ahead of the factory plastic.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have done a couple of rifles in the HS. Both required lots of work on the bedding and that was because of the heavy barrel and needing to cut out the channel for them. I have been very happy with the two and I did bed them both because of the work I did on the stock.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I just ordered a Boyd's thumbhole for my Savage .22 WMR. I'll let you know how it goes. Never used B&C but a friend of mine swears by HS precisions. Of course he's a smithy so probably means less work. Don't know. Good luck in your search !!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I ordered the Bell and Carlson Carbolite Classic (black with grey spiderweb) about a week ago from Midway, recieved it on Saturday, restocked the Remington yesterday. Had to do quite a bit of sanding to make it all fit right. Free floated the barrel and had to sand some off the recoil lug in order to get the action screws to configure right. Definetly not a "drop in" stock, all the work took about 5 hours. Still less time than some other stocks though. I also added an aluminum trigger guard. Topped it off with the Weaver Scope. I am quite pleased with the feel and the look, but what is amazing is the results. I took it to the range this morning for some load testing, ran 165 grain Sierra gamekings with some IMR4350. You can judge for yourselves. I was unable to get anything less than 3/4 inch MOA before the restock, now I have something I can work with.
View attachment 1738


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nothing less than 3/4 of an inch !!! you need to send that piece of junk to me directly, COD if necessary. Try not to put it in the safe with your other guns as it may infect them. Hurry JT!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

That was a three shot group at 100 yards, measuring .13 inch. The shots above are the next test load, three shots measuring .57 inch. I believe I'll stick with the 56.7 grain load. As I stated above, I free floated the entire barrel from reciever out, some say Remingtons like a slight amount of pressure at the end of the hand guard but not in this case. I had to use a substitute front action screw that I had, as the old action screw was too short for the new synthetic. I have a compete set ordered from Bell and Carlson, they will send a set if yours doesn't fit. Then I will sight in and start working on ranging. Believe it or not, this is my first ever Remington. I just never had the opportunity to purchase one and I must say it's been a lot of fun. This 700 had not been taken care of very well, barrel was pretty dirt and fouled, some spots of rust on the bluing. The rifling looked crisp, just dirty, when I looked it over. The stock was attrocious, flimzy, I tried to work with it but gave up. My kind of fix-r-upper. Now I'm thinking I need a Leupold one piece mount and rings, but maybe I should quit while ahead. What do you guys think?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think if you're shooting groups that tight you should leave it be.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Most excellent grouping!! I wouldnt change anything period. Those squares are one inch which means your group is 3/8ths apx and thats superfine especially for a .308 caliber 30-06!! To be honest, I really dont think you cant tighten that up anymore--you reached nirvana! Now enjoy the fruits of your labor!


----------

